# Westchester News?



## Judy Chute

Callbacks in the Open? (#17 Golden Retriever, FC AFC Steeple Hill Ranger and Judy ?) 

Thanks!!


----------



## labraiser

Any Derby News?


----------



## Anthony Petrozza

Open finished the first series, Triple two retired. Very tough. Here are the callbacks: 1,2,5,6,8,13,17,18,19,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,34,39,42,43,44,45,47,48,51,52. They will start with dog 44 in the morning. Land blind.


----------



## mbcorsini

Hi All:

Derby results as follows:
1 - Dog 7 Willie/OH Jim Pickering
2 - Dog 2 Wille/ OH Lynn Yelton (Willie made the Derby List)
3 - Dog 11 Tap / OH Pete Schroeder
4 - Dog 10 Chester / O-M. Nelson H - M. Coutu
RJ - Dog 8 Cutter / OH Ann Strathern
J - Dog 1 Babe / OH Marie-josee Moranville
J - Dog 12 Misty O-J. Goodwin H- B. Thompson

Congradualtions to all

From a very wet test secratary,

Mary Beth Corsini


----------



## Judy Chute

Derby results as follows:
1 - Dog 7 Willie/OH Jim Pickering

Congratulations!!, "Mr Pickering" and "Willie" !  

..and RJ..."Cutter" and Ann !

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute

Hi Anthony...Mary Beth...or anyone at all!! ...anyone hear anything??  

Thanks!!

Judy


----------



## Mark

Dont want to burst your pom pom but believe Jim Pickering's derby Willie is actually a labrador albeit a yellow one, and pretty talented to boot

Mark


----------



## YardleyLabs

Mark said:


> Dont want to burst your pom pom but believe Jim Pickering's derby Willie is actually a labrador albeit a yellow one, and pretty talented to boot
> 
> Mark


Definitely a yellow Lab, and runs _and_ swims beautifully.


----------



## Anthony Petrozza

The derby second series was pretty tough from what I saw. Short memory birds seem to be the trend this year. The open has 5 or 7 dogs to finish in the morning. I will let you guys know as soon as I get more info.


----------



## Judy Chute

Mark said:


> Dont want to burst your pom pom but believe Jim Pickering's derby Willie is actually a labrador albeit a yellow one, and pretty talented to boot
> 
> Mark


....I accused Jim of going to "the dark side"  a few months ago...he enlightened me as to a yellow Lab that blends in very well with he and Kathy's Goldens!!

Judy


----------



## dr_dog_guy

Jim and Ann - Congratulations! Now keep your fingers crossed for Bridger in Ronan, but way to go!


----------



## dr_dog_guy

And Judy - there are still a couple of Goldens running well in the Jackson Hole AM (Cody and Steve Low, Trev and Glenda) along with Carma Futhey's yellow lab, all from Team Gunzer, so keep your fingers crossed and your pompoms a shaking for them as well. Glenda took second in the Open with Twist.


----------



## Anthony Petrozza

Congrats to Rany and Mindy Bohn on winning the open again with Chili!!!!! That's 2 wins and a 2nd in 4 trials this year with Chili. Also congrat's to Randy on winning the Qual with David Van Wickler's dog Mabel, she was the only dog to do the last series without a handle. Randy also got RJ with Scarlet a choco dog. The tests were very good all around and WRC put together a very nice trial. The Amateur was finishing up when I left, water quad.

Anthony


----------



## Anthony Petrozza

Qual
1st Mabel Bohn
2nd 10
3rd I think narly Ted Mccue
4th Curry Mosher
RJ Scarlet Bohn

Jams 28,27,25,12,3


----------



## mbcorsini

Hi All,

Open:

1st 52 - Chili O/H Randy Bohn
2nd 48 - Nero O/ Swingle H- D Mosher
3rd 23 - Miss T O/H Pete Plourde
4th 39 - Buck O/H Bill McCourt
RJ 25 - Pike O/ Swingle H - D Mosher
J - 18 Dash O/H Lynn Yelton
J - 42 Garth O - R & D Smith H - D Mosher

Amateur
1st 26 - Mac O/H Vikki Diehl
2nd 12 - Band O/H Judy Rasmuson (New AFC, Qualified National Amatuer)
3rd 25 - Fizz O/H Judy Rasmuson
4th 7 - Rose O/H Frank Purdy
RJ 4 - Jaxson O/H James Rooney
J - 18 Loppy O/H Mike Coutu
J - 31 Dash O/H Lynn Yelton
J - 40 Spud O/H Grace Mondrosch
J - 51 Beau O/H Judy Rasmuson

Qualifying

1st 4 -Mabel O-D. Van Wickler H- Randy Bohn
2nd 10 - Shooter O/H Paul Brown
3rd 9 - Gnarley O/H Ted McCue
4th 20 - Kuri O/L Langston C. Bouzaid H/Dave Mosher
RJ 17 - Scarlet O/ L. Gebrain H/ Randy Bohn
J -3 Streak O/H Carey Philips
J - 12 Purdey O/H Tracey Miller
J - 25 Maverick O/H Jerry Houseweart
J - 27 Bat O/M. Price H/ Ted McCue
J - 28 Indy O/H W. James Smith

Congradulations to all and thank you everyone that made it happen.

Mary Beth Corsini
Field Trial Sec.


----------



## Andy Carlson

Congrats to Carey and Streak! JAMs two weekends in a row - color is coming up soon!

Andy


----------



## Anthony Petrozza

Hey Vicki Diehl, nice going on the win. Looks like you made a good decision!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom D

Wow Vikki....really nice !!!!!!!!!! Congrats.

Tom D


----------



## LabLady

Thanks guys! It was quite a thrill and with a dog I just bought 2 weeks ago!!!!! 

Vikki


----------



## South Bay

Congrats to Randy & Chili and David & Mabel !

G


----------



## Bait

South Bay said:


> Congrats to Randy & Chili and David & Mabel !
> 
> G


Same here. Congrats! G-man, send Krimpets!!! 

BAIT


----------



## fnsret

Good job Vikki, and especially Randy, Dave and my girl Mabel. I knew I should have kept that pup.  She has come a long way!!

Lee Nelson
Firemarks Prayer of Jabez***


----------



## Jim Pickering

Given that I have expressed my frustration arising from prior judging assignments, it is only fitting that I comment on Westchester. Even though the ground and water are somewhat limited and logistics can dictate location that may not be ideal, Westchester was one of my most enjoyable judging experiences. Jerry Bailey was a great co-judge, we had outstanding bird boys, and our marshal in the form of Dennis McConnell who along with Pepper and a couple others, got the tests set up, keep the holding blind full, did whatever step and fecth job was requested and were still there to clean up at the end of the day. 

I would also like to thank Elizabeth Wilson for the invitation and especially for the good weather she arranged for the amateur. I seriously enjoyed myself, and the derby win for Willie was icing on the cake.


----------



## David Van Wickler

Thanks go to Randy and Mindy and a solid training program. Their effort and focus is 110%. 

- David


----------



## labraiser

Did anyone hear of a problem with infected birds? I got an forwarded e-mail from the bird supplier. contact WRC for more info.


----------



## Judy Chute

labraiser said:


> Did anyone hear of a problem with infected birds? I got an forwarded e-mail from the bird supplier. contact WRC for more info.



It is not extensive...just one type of bird per new update yesterday..and most likely exposure from outside sources of pigeons used by some for training upon delivery of birds to clients. As pigeons are common to it. 

....and they are going to treat. Should be taken care of within a month or a little more. So, hopefully have a handle on things. Dogs are safe...etc... Should not be a panic about it. 

..as I understand it.. 

They are very, very nice people..and caring about the sport etc. 

Judy


----------

